# BuSpar and Insomnia



## Guest (Aug 2, 1999)

I started taking BuSpar 15mg per day in two doses. It gave me such severe insomnia I had to stop. Does the insomnia lessen as time goes on? Should one satrt with a smaller dose?What are peoples experience?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 1999)

Yup, I had the same reaction for quite a while so the doc suggested taking both doses earlier in the day ie. not after noon or so, and that made the difference for me.


----------

